# Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη: Ορθογραφικό λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Πριν από ενάμισι μήνα κυκλοφόρησε το τέταρτο λεξικό του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας του καθηγητή της Γλωσσολογίας κ. Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη. Έχω ήδη αναφερθεί σ’ αυτό και το χρησιμοποιώ με κάθε ευκαιρία, συχνά για να δω πώς εξελίσσεται η ελληνική γλώσσα μέσα στους τέσσερις τοίχους του Κέντρου. Διότι το νέο αυτό λεξικό περιέχει αξιοσημείωτες διαφορές από τα προηγούμενα, όπως βέβαια και αρκετές ομοιότητες σε θέματα αμφιλεγόμενα.

Στο διάστημα που μεσολάβησε από το τέλος του Φλεβάρη, ο Γιάννης Η. Χάρης αφιέρωσε στο _Ορθογραφικό λεξικό_ και τα τρία τακτικά (ανά δύο Σάββατα) σημειώματά του στα Νέα. Στην πλήρη τους μορφή θα τα βρείτε στο ιστολόγιό του: 
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/03/blog-post_09.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/03/blog-post_22.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/04/blog-post.html

Η κριτική του Χάρη επικεντρώνεται στο «αλλοπρόσαλλο λημματολόγιο», όπως το ονομάζει, και σε πολλές και διάφορες «προχειρότητες και ασυνέπειες». Η κόντρα του Χάρη με τα λεξικά και τις επιλογές του καθηγητή κρατά από παλιά και είναι γεγονός ότι το νέο λεξικό δίνει πλούσια τροφή για αρνητικό σχολιασμό. Αποκεί και πέρα, το ύφος του Χάρη έχει τη γνωστή οξύτητα που χαρακτηρίζει κάθε αναφορά του στο έργο του καθηγητή και είμαι βέβαιος ότι όσοι ανήκουν στο αντιμπαμπινιωτικό στρατόπεδο θα ευχαριστήθηκαν με το παραπάνω τα σημειώματά του.

Σκοπεύω να αφιερώσω αρκετά σημειώματα στο νέο λεξικό (όπως και στα άλλα λεξικά του Κέντρου) σε σχέση με συγκεκριμένα θέματα της γλώσσας και της λεξικογραφίας. Δεν θα περιοριστώ στη λαθοθηρία αν και ο πειρασμός είναι μεγάλος (με το που άνοιξα το _Ορθογραφικό_, μου έβγαλε το μάτι ο Sauvin στο Ορθογραφικό Παράρτημα, ΟΠ100 — ευτυχώς είναι Chauvin στον _σοβινισμό_). Θα χρησιμοποιώ τα λεξικά του Κέντρου σε συνδυασμό με άλλα γλωσσικά και λεξικογραφικά βοηθήματα για να αναζητήσουμε λύσεις στα προβλήματα που συχνά μας απασχολούν. Κάπου θα επιλέγουμε τις λύσεις των λεξικών του Κέντρου και κάπου θα προσπαθούμε με τεκμηρίωση να δείξουμε ότι χωλαίνουν. Η προσέγγιση θα είναι εποικοδομητική: αν η κριτική μας είναι βάσιμη, μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε ότι τα λεξικά θα υιοθετήσουν τις απόψεις μας (για παράδειγμα, είναι βέβαιο ότι ο Sauvin θα διορθωθεί στην επόμενη έκδοση· και πόσο στοίχημα ότι ο _ημίρρρευστος_ θα χάσει αυτή τη ρευστότητα των τριών «ρ»;). Διότι, σε τελική ανάλυση, όλοι μας θέλουμε καλύτερα λεξικά και όχι λεξικά που σπέρνουν σύγχυση και σύγχιση.

Εδώ θα ήθελα να περιοριστώ σε δύο σημεία, γενικής φύσης. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, όπως και ο Χάρης, είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα με το λημματολόγιο. Όχι τόσο με τις λέξεις που δεν θα περίμενα να δω σ’ ένα τέτοιο λεξικό. (Η προσωπική μου προτίμηση είναι το _σαποκώλιασμα_. Χρειάστηκε να πάω στο ΛΝΕΓ και στον Πάπυρο για να ανακαλύψω ότι πρόκειται για ασθένεια των φυτών κατά την οποία σαπίζει η ρίζα τους. Αν δεν είχα κι αυτά τα λεξικά, θα είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για ασθένεια των μεταφραστών.) Το δικό μου πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει κυρίως με τις λέξεις που λείπουν. Από τότε που κυκλοφόρησε το πρώτο ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ έχουν περάσει 10 χρόνια. Η γλώσσα συνεχώς εμπλουτίζεται. Ταυτόχρονα, βελτιώνονται και τα μέσα με τα οποία μπορούμε να αξιοποιούμε τα σώματα κειμένων. Θα περίμενα λοιπόν από ένα νέο λεξικό να μην περιορίζεται στα λήμματα των «ομόσταβλων» λεξικών [να μια λέξη που αξιώθηκε επιτέλους να μπει στα λεξικά, να πάψουν να τη γράφουν και με «υ»], αλλά να εκμεταλλεύεται την ευκαιρία μιας νέας έκδοσης για να καλύπτει και τα κενά. Υπάρχουν προσθήκες, αλλά όχι αρκετές. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα απλό τεστ: πείτε την ημερομηνία ενός κυριακάτικου Βήματος (όχι της τελευταίας διετίας, για να μην είμαστε άδικοι) για να δούμε πόσο εύκολα θα βρω λήμματα που θα μπορούσαν να προστεθούν. Θα περιγράψω και τη διαδικασία που θα ακολουθήσω.

Το άλλο πρόβλημα που έχω με το _Ορθογραφικό_ είναι ακόμα πιο γενικό και πιο καίριο. Αν είναι να το αγοράσει κάποιος, θα ήθελα να το αγοράσει μόνο αν ήδη έχει ένα από τα άλλα λεξικά. Δεν θα ήθελα να πάει ο πατέρας στο βιβλιοπωλείο για να αγοράσει ένα λεξικό για τον κανακάρη του, να του χτυπήσει στο μάτι το _Ορθογραφικό_ και να αρκεστεί σ’ αυτό. Θεωρώ το _Λεξικό για το σχολείο και το γραφείο_ και το _Μικρό λεξικό_ πολύ χρήσιμα για τους μαθητές, έστω και με τα προβλήματά τους. Ένα λεξικό που περιορίζει τον γλωσσικό προβληματισμό στα θέματα της ορθογραφίας, που θα πει στο χρήστη του πώς γράφεται η _ώσμωση_ αλλά όχι τι σημαίνει, κάνει όχι τη μισή δουλειά, αλλά το ένα δέκατό της. Από την άλλη, ο μαθητής που θα έχει αγοράσει και θα χρησιμοποιεί το _Λεξικό για το σχολείο_ δεν θεωρώ πιθανό να ανατρέχει και στο _Ορθογραφικό_. Οπότε;

Οπότε το _Ορθογραφικό λεξικό_ προορίζεται κυρίως για όσους ήδη έχουν τα ερμηνευτικά τους λεξικά και θέλουν να κάνουν μια επανάληψη, ένα φρεσκάρισμα — να επικεντρωθούν σε θέματα ορθογραφίας. Θα τους βοηθήσει αυτούς ή θα τους μπερδέψει χειρότερα; Απάντηση σ’ αυτό το ερώτημα θα προσπαθήσουμε να δώσουμε μέσα από τα επόμενα σημειώματα. Ο Γιάννης Χάρης ξεμπέρδεψε εύκολα. Εγώ προς το παρόν θα αναρωτηθώ τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλει ο ανυποψίαστος χρήστης από εκείνα τα «θα έπρεπε» ή «θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γράφεται» που βλέπουμε σε πολλά ορθογραφικά σχόλια και τι θα προτιμήσει τελικά.


_Σχόλια για το παραπάνω και προσωπικές απόψεις μπορείτε να γράφετε και να διαβάζετε *εδώ*._


----------



## Konstantinos (Nov 18, 2009)

*Σοβαρά προβλήματα!*

Διάβασα (και μου πετάχτηκαν τα μάτια έξω!) το ανεκδιήγητο - το οποίο μέχρι σήμερα το είχα δεί μόνο από αδαείς γλωσσικά δημοσιογράφους ως τριχοτόμηση (!!) - τετραΧΟτόμηση και πενταΧΟτόμηση. Μα, έχει επίγνωση ο γράφων τέτοια περί τίνος μιλάει; Να υποψιασθώ ότι θά 'θελε να μιλήσει περί τρίτμησης, τετράτμησης, πεντάτμησης και τ.τ. και τα αναπτύσσει κατά το διχοτόμηση; Μα, δεν γνωρίζει ότι η διχοτόμηση κάνει έτσι επειδή προέρχεται από το θέμα "δικ-" - "διχ-", του λήμματος διχάζω, δικάζω, διαιρώ; Εκ του οποίου και το "δύο". Το τριχάζω (που με κάνει και ανα...τριχιάζω!) πού το ανακάλυψε; Τετραχάζω (!), πενταχάζω (!!); Έλεος!
Ίσως, δε, να βρήκε τέτοιους γλωσσικούς όρους (μπρρ!) σε τίποτε "λεξικά", για τα οποία είναι δυνατόν να μην φέρει ευθύνη. Αλλά, αναρρωτιέμαι, σε ποιό σχολείο του υπαγορεύθηκαν τέτοια πράγματα; Μήπως η υπαγόρευση τέτοιων δεν έχει προέλευση ελληνικού, αλλά... του εξωτερικού;


----------



## sarant (Nov 18, 2009)

Κωνσταντίνε, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ, αλλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να είσαι πιο φειδωλός στους χαρακτηρισμούς σου, ιδίως όταν έχεις ολοφάνερα άδικο. Η τριχοτόμηση είναι δοκιμότατη ελληνική λέξη και την έχουν όλα τα λεξικά. Αντίθετα, τη λέξη τρίτμηση μάλλον την εφεύρες εσύ. Δεν είναι ντροπή να είναι κανείς αστοιχείωτος για ένα θέμα, κανείς μας δεν ξέρει τα πάντα, είναι όμως κωμικό να κάνει παντιέρα με τόσο θράσος την αμάθειά του. 

Ελπίζω οι επόμενες συμμετοχές σου στο φόρουμ να μην είναι σαν την πρώτη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2009)

Καλώς ήρθες, Κωνσταντίνε.

Θέλει λίγη σκέψη πριν τα καταδικάσουμε. Η _τριχοτόμηση_ προέρχεται από το αρχαίο επίρρημα _τρίχα_ (=σε τρία μέρη). Ομοίως, υπήρχαν τα επιρρήματα _τέτραχα, πένταχα_ (σε τέσσερα / πέντε μέρη). Δεν αρκεί η ύπαρξή τους για να φτιάξουμε _τετραχοτόμηση_ και _πενταχοτόμηση_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Για να μην πούμε για την τριχοτόμηση της γωνίας που τόσο παίδευε τους αρχαίους προγόνους...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2010)

Σχετική παρουσίαση στην εκπομπή _Στα Άκρα_:
http://www.ert.gr/akra/ekpompes/periodos-2007-2008/giorgos-mpampiniotis/details


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2010)

Είναι πρόσφατη ή η παλιά; (Δυο παλιές αν θυμάμαι καλά)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2010)

Αυτή είναι η παλιά· υπάρχει και η νεότερη (σε δύο μέρη) για το Ετυμολογικό, την οποία θα αναρτήσω στο σχετικό νήμα μόλις ανέβει στο σάιτ τής ΕΡΤ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2010)

Το πρώτο μέρος της νεότερης μεταδόθηκε αργά χτες το βράδυ. 
Στο δεύτερο ημίωρο που πέτυχα, αναφερόταν στις παρετυμολογήσεις.


----------



## nsiklafidis (Dec 14, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό που θα το αναφέρω εδώ, αλλά θέλω να το πω: Πέρασε η εποχή των έντυπων λεξικών. Η έρευνα προχωράει με ταχύτατους ρυθμούς και δημιουργεί νέα πορίσματα για τα λήμματα τα οποία έχουν τα σημερινά επιστημονικά λεξικά.
Διαχρονικό Διαδραστικό Λεξικό της Ελληνικής
http://dialg.helit.duth.gr/


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

Φίλτατε, καλωσήρθες. Μόλις βρεις το χρόνο να γράψεις δυο λόγια παραπάνω για το σημαντικό θέμα που έπιασες, αλλά σε χωριστό νήμα, θα χαρούμε να το συζητήσουμε.


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2010)

Κι εγώ είμαι πολύ περίεργος. Ένα λεξικό που δεν γνωρίζει ούτε το "δίνω", ούτε το "δίδω", ούτε το "δίδωμι", αλλά μου προτείνει αντ' αυτών το "ωδίνω" ή ένα σωρό σύνθετα με δεύτερο συνθετικό το (άγνωστό του) δίδωμι, αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς λεξικό είναι. Ας ανοίξει λοιπόν ένα χωριστό νήμα με κάποια πληροφοριακά στοιχεία για να ξέρουμε πού βαδίζουμε.


----------



## meidei (Dec 15, 2010)

Δεν υπάρχουν καν τα "είμαι" και "έχω". Μήπως οι βάσεις είναι ακόμα κενές;

ΥΓ. Μόνο εμένα με χαλάει που κοτσάρουν το © μετά από κάθε δεύτερη λέξη;


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

Το σχετικό νήμα δημιουργήθηκε εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=88055
Διαχρονικό Διαδραστικό Λεξικό της Ελληνικής


----------

